# Best ICS, NANDroid, safe



## halsafar (Jun 29, 2012)

I have my HTC Incredible S from Sasktel perma rooted, S-OFF. I have NANDroid backups from stock, stock with perma root. I have successfully setup CM7.2 on the device, no issues. I can restore my stock backups without issue.

My curiosity for trying out ICS is crushing me. I see team Virtuous has an ICS rom for the Incredible S. I believe I saw they released a more official one recently.

Basically I have two questions.

1.) If I try an ICS ROM, will my NANDroid backups work still. I've read, perhaps incorrectly, that if a rom changes the device kernel a nandroid restore from my stock rom (Android 2.3.4) might not work. I find it hard to believe but I'm not willing to risk my phone without simply asking.

2.) What is the recommended ICS ROM to try for this device?

Even if HTC officially releases ICS for this phone (maybe they have?) Sasktel will never get around to pushing the over the air update.

This is the one I'm looking into:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/28290-vivoromjune-25virtuous-vivo-v100-4104051kernel-htc-sense-36-android-404/


----------



## twister8008 (May 29, 2012)

I am running TSM'S ultimate Kang BANG... The only thing that doesn't work is the video camera. It is pretty sweet. I haven't had any problems restoring nandriod backups and I have literally tried every ics for this phone.

Sent from my vivow using Tapatalk 2


----------



## twister8008 (May 29, 2012)

Ics camera allows video, but the camera is still dark with flash. I think the timing is off.


----------



## elicik (Feb 8, 2012)

Nandroids stay no matter what kernel, as long as you remain on the same major version of clockworkmod recovery


----------

